# Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. November 2013)

*Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Eigentlich sollte der Test ja nur die 290 ohne X zeigen, doch ein paar Tabellen mit der 780 TI haben sich auch mit rein gemischt, allerdings nur ohne AA...

Quelle: AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test bei GameStar.de


Da ich befürchte, dass die GS bald diese Werte entfernen wird, hab ich mal ein paar Ausschnitte angefertigt...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Persönliche Meinung: Sonderlich aussagekräftig was die finalen Spezifikationen der 780 TI angeht sind die Ergebnisse nicht, aber es sieht ganz danach aus, als würde die 780TI die 290X nicht immer schlagen können!

Ach, und endschuldigung, dass ich nicht mehr schreibe (ist für eine User-News eigentlich zu wenig), aber was soll man da schon groß schreiben?
Einfach ein unabsichtlicher Leak einer Seite, die nicht unbedingt für die akkuratesten Benchmarks bekannt ist...


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Habs vorhin auch gesehen. Der Dank geht an Failstar. Bin bei GS-Werten aber immer etwas skeptisch, allerdings zeigt die grobe Richtung dorthin, wo man die 780 Ti vermutet hat. Mal kurz hinter der 290 Uber, mal (deutlich) davor, also insgesamt knapp vorne, was sich mit OC noch deutlicher auswirken dürfte. Jetzt wird noch der Preis und die Leistungsaufnahme interessant. Ich gehe mal von unerfreulichen Zahlen aus, die höher werden, als uns lieb sein wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Das sieht mir nicht nach GK110-Vollausbau aus ^^ Allerdings ist das natürlich nur Gamestar und daher aus Prinzip nicht für voll zu nehmen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nicht nach GK110-Vollausbau aus ^^ Allerdings ist das natürlich nur Gamestar und daher aus Prinzip nicht für voll zu nehmen


 
Wenn, dann müsste es wohl ein ausgesprochen niedrig getakteter Vollausbau sein (etwas unter Titan-Takt halt) , was stark an der Sinnhalftigkeit zweifeln ließe!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Titan Vollausbau mit 3GB VRAM? Das ist niemals der Vollausbau, wenn doch, lach ich mich tot.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Titan Vollausbau mit 3GB VRAM? Das ist niemals der Vollausbau, wenn doch, lach ich mich tot.


 
Von beinahe gleicher Performance wie die 690 (was mit hohen Taktraten beim Vollausbau sogar gut möglich wäre) ist auf jeden Fall nichts zu sehen...


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Dass sich jemand gegen die 290 und stattdessen für die 780 entscheidet, kann ich noch verstehen. Aber die 780Ti ist für 600-700€ mit der Leistung beim aktuellen Preis der 290X ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Dass sich jemand gegen die 290 und stattdessen für die 780 entscheidet, kann ich noch verstehen. Aber die 780Ti ist für 600-700€ mit der Leistung beim aktuellen Preis der 290X ein schlechter Witz.


 
abwarten 


Da sieht man aber wieder, dass die Panikmache von der PCGH-Redaktion sinnlos war,
denn angeblich würden ja keine 3 GB VRam reichen und bei höheren Auflösungen die 3GB Speicher limitieren


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Hab noch ein bissle was gefunden.

Gigabyte mit Geforce-GTX-780-Ti-Benchmarks - Hardware-Infos
GTX 780 Ti Compute Performance Leaks, Dissappoints - Uses GK110-425-B1 Core
æ‰“é–‹å†°ç®±ç™¼ç¾å¡žäº†ä¸€å¼µé¡¯å¡ - é¡¶çº§å›¾å½¢å¡ - Chiphell - åˆ†äº«ä¸Žäº¤æµç”¨æˆ·ä½éªŒçš„æœ€ä½³å¹³å° - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Hab noch ein bissle was gefunden.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=708326
Gigabyte mit Geforce-GTX-780-Ti-Benchmarks - Hardware-Infos
http://videocardz.com/47522/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-great-overclocking-potential
GTX 780 Ti Compute Performance Leaks, Dissappoints - Uses GK110-425-B1 Core
æ‰“é–‹å†°ç®±ç™¼ç¾å¡žäº†ä¸€å¼µé¡¯å¡ - é¡¶çº§å›¾å½¢å¡ - Chiphell - åˆ†äº«ä¸Žäº¤æµç”¨æˆ·ä½“éªŒçš„æœ€ä½³å¹³° - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## Rizoma (6. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Titan Vollausbau mit 3GB VRAM? Das ist niemals der Vollausbau, wenn doch, lach ich mich tot.


 

doch ist er 780 Ti wird Standard 3GB haben bei den Special Editionen können es 6 oder 12 werden wobei ich letzteres für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Na wenn das so ist, wird die 780 Ti eine Witzkarte sollten die Benchmarks so stimmen..


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Ich würde sagen ein völlig ausreichender Konter, aber eben auch nichts besonderes.

Die 3GB Version wird es bei mir, wenn überhaupt, eh nicht werden, sondern eher die 6GB Version.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Titan Vollausbau mit 3GB VRAM? Das ist niemals der Vollausbau, wenn doch, lach ich mich tot.


 
Und er ist es wirklich geworden...


----------



## Alephthau (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das natürlich nur Gamestar und daher aus Prinzip nicht für voll zu nehmen



Ich weiß es ist OT, aber könnte mich wer aufklären wieso Gamestar so schlecht wegkommt?

Gruß

Alef


----------



## marvinj (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*

Super toll 
Da kann man sehen, dass meine Graka, die 7970 Ghz genauso schnell ist, wie die mindestens 100€ teurere 290  
Yeah^^^(Also da bei Anno )


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gamestar.de---Fehler verrät Benchmarks ohne AA mit GTX 780TI*



Alephthau schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist OT, aber könnte mich wer aufklären wieso Gamestar so schlecht wegkommt?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Alef


 Gamestar testet mit bunt zusammengewürfelten Treiberversionen und dann noch mit so lächerlichen Qualitätssettings (teilweise ohne jegliches AA und AF!), dass Dual-GPU Karten grundsätzlich und selbst Single-GPU Karten gelegentlich im CPU-Limit laufen.


----------

